# Do golden retrievers like snow?



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I know our lab is not a huge fan but do golden retrievers like to run around in the snow? If so it there anything special I should do grooming wise for their feet/paws?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

By boys looooove the snow. They love to eat it, roll in it and run in it. Just make sure that the hair on the bottom of their paws is trimmed to avoid snow and ice from sticking to it. This is supposed to be uncomfortable for the dog.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Goldens adore the snow!! Biggest problem is some coats seem to attract snowballs big time. Keep the toe hair trimmed and you should be fine without any special boots. With wet snow you should check that they aren't developing snow balls between the toes. I find it works best if I remove the snow rather than letting them lick it out and making their feet wetter and attracting more snow.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

GOLDENS LOVE *SNOW!!!!!*!!!

That being said, when the snow adventure is over, I get a warm washcloth (or warm papertowel) and clean out any snowballs between the toes. There's always one that wants to hide. Be especially cautious in areas that have used "rock salt" or the equivalent. You want to wash that off their paws before they eat it.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Emmy loves snow, too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau being a southern dog, I wondered how he would do in the snow. When we got to Iowa it was lightly snowing and he just looked up in wonder. Then a blizzard happened and he was in hog heaven. He jumped through the snow banks and the higher the better. I will try to find the pictures and post them. It was hard to bring him inside.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Our like snow and the more the better they just don't see more unless we take a trip. Now ice storms they hate. LOL All the noise from the ice and limbs falling.

Hooch


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

they love it but the snowballs under the toes are crippling


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh yeah.......


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I think our lab is just a huge baby than. She doesn't like water, snow, rain, nothing. The only thing she likes is us, food, and fetch.


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

Miss Belle LOVED the snow....the deeper the better! =)


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

They sure do!!! They get snow zoomies  make doggie snow angels, tackle snowmen, catch snowballs, dig it up with their nose, bury their faces in it, basically they have a blast


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I can't wait to see what Charlie will do this year in the snow. Last year he was just a baby and would freak out in it and on walks he would always find the *biggest snow pile to poop on. *


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

My biggest problem was getting Reyna back inside when it snowed because she loved to kick up the snow and then catch it in her mouth. It was her favorite game.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two love snow!
Shadow & Tucker in The Snow - PhotoShow Circle



I don't know if you can copy and paste this to open it. But this is Shadow and Tucker...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

It's fun reading about how goldens react to snow because I can picture all of it in my mind. I love the first snow of the year, when you open the door in the morning and see the expressions on their faces just before they dash outside and go nuts...just running around and around.

The snowballs on their feet are a pain in the a$$, though, along with the snowballs that will build up on their tummies. Sometimes I trim the belly fur to prevent this from happening.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

The words Golden and Snow seem to be made to say in the same sentence! All of mine have LOVED snow! Dakota would go out and lay belly down in it like he was sunning himself in summer!

When Flirty's first litter was born it was December. At the end of January when the pups were 6 - 7 weeks old I took them out in the backyard in the snow. It was soooo funny! Each of them stood there for about 10 seconds sniffing the snow then off they went! Flying across the snow banks and tumbling in the snow! All but one ----- he had dug down in the snow and just buried his head in the hole he had made! It was sooo funny, I had to keep picking him up 'cause I was afraid he would suffocate himself! 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Ahem....!! 



















Carson is really looking forward to snow up at the cabin this year....again!!


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Joe loves it. Sam prefers the couch! Joey like to slide down hills and bury his face in the snow, It's great to watch him when one of his "babies" gets frozen to the ground and he wants to get it out! Sam usually stands inside with me to watch! In the first picture poor Sammy looks like he would rather be anywhere but out in the snow!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Both goldens and the lab love snow here, although i'm not to crazy about it and have to make sure no ice under it so as one won't do a leg in. 

Goldens feet ball up do the hair, so you do have to groom the hair on the bottom, or boots for them if you walk the roads do too salt. Labs don't ball up, much better.

Here's us coming in from snowshowing with the dogs. They love it out there in the snow, they can't get enough of it.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby loves it and I bet Finn will, too. I enjoy the solitude mid-winter because people really hole up and we get more off leash time. I put Mushers Wax on dog paws pretty much all year long. I think that was a suggestion from CanadianGolden on another forum. Through heat and ice I have never had a split paw. I'm not craving winter by any means but it's coming whether I want it or not!
At the river








First snow - back yard








I'm a good dog


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL! Do bears relieve themselves in the woods?  My doggies love snow. They just don't see it very often. When you wear a big fur coat year round, you learn to appreciate cold weather.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Indeed they do!!! 


































The only small problem I had, like others mentioned, is the little snowballs stuck on the feet. They melted off pretty much right away though.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My two LOVE snow, too.....though, we don't get a whole lot of it here.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Here Bailey last winter. He was happy although, he doesn't really look it here. LOL.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

I cant wait for winter so marley can see snow boyd loves it i think he thinks its just cold sand!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My favorite snow pics ...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> My favorite snow pics ...


 
I sure do hope that you have those in frames in your house. They are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazz loves the snow (although finding a spot to pee is sometimes tricky). My favorite game to play is toss the snowball and watch him try to "find" it when it lands back into the snow.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you thank you  I hope we get alot of snow this winter so I can get more pictures. Can't have too many golden/snow pics


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny loves snow too. Even a heavy frost to roll in is okay by her.

She was 7 weeks old when we got her in mid-February. The snow was over 10 inches deep and the first thing she did was punch her nose down under the snow and then scoot down the hill sending up a little mound like a mole does. She was completely under the snow.

I always feel guilty when we leave for down south in the winter. I know she'd rather have the snow to play in. So far we've been lucky and had a ton dumped on us the day after we returned. 

The snow balls have never been a problem, but then she plays for less than 30 minutes and is back in the house. She bites out the big ones and the little ones melt.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

MADDIE LOVES SNOW!!!

To protect their feet get Muttlucks...at PetSmart etc. Just make sure their on TIGHT because they tend to not like them and want them OFF...Maddie loves doing that....we're out there for many sessions enjoying it so ya...get em!


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

So I guess this means I love snow now too.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I think Prince is a baby though, like our lab, he doesn't like the cold when he's outside. I bet Elway will have a ball though, he seems to find enjoyment in most situations.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Both my Lab and Golden love the snow. Although Mr. Chase was still a young pup the last time we had any. Kali likes to take her tennis ball, get it all wet and then roll it around in the snow...then bring it inside to lick the snow off of it. 










No Kali snow pics handy


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

my boy loves snow but the non goldies hate it problem is in the uk we very rarely see any as for special grooming all i do is trim the fur between his toes


----------

